# pics of the non-photogenic one



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin: 

not very good light...but he LOOKED at the camera with out scowling, sulking, shrugging, looks of disgust, sticking his tongue out, yawning or squinting his eyes! 

WOOOO! :chili: 



















:wub: 

....hey, i'll take what i can get!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Carrie, you know how much I LOVE him!! :wub: I'm a huge fan. You mentioned you gave him a haircut today...you have to tell me your secrets. Or at least tell me if you use clippers what # comb you use. I used a 1/4in on Ollie today--it's pretty short. But he was looking scragly and now that his ears are fliing in and he has a nice, poofy tail he doesn't look too nakie. Mass is my man... :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*GASP!* :w00t: How on EARTH could you call sweet, adorable Massimo non-photogenic!? He is - as always - perfectly dreamy! The epitome of preciousness! Very nice pictures - thanks for sharing them, Carrie!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you pam! :biggrin: 

actually, i scissor him.... it takes quite a while, but that's the way we do it. the last time i tried to use (andis) clippers on him (years ago), he got all shakey and then went into a seizure. i think it stressed him out too much... i haven't tried clippers since and just stuck with the scissoring.... his face looks lopsided there in the pics, but that's just from the way his hair fell - and he's got a pesky whisker that makes it stick out. i assure you it looks more even in person... :smrofl: 

apparently he was feeling spunky tonight.... he let me get a decent pic of him. :chili:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

CARRIE! "non-photogenic" how dare you say that about our Massimo! He is DARLINGLY handsome and he will always be to me! I Love, love, LOVE HIM!

Thank you for sharing Massimo with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is _gorgeous_ :smheat: (Zoe and Bella think so too).

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Carrie he is darling. Always looks so manly in his little short do. The last photo looks familiar....that is what Sassy thinks of my photo sessions. It is lik..... wake me when you are done mom.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Carrie.........He is a baby-doll!!!!! He is looking in that camera like he means business. He is thinking, "I want everyone to know how good looking I really am". Right on Massimo!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Aww what a cutie! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Massimo is DELICIOUS :wub: , what a face . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Massimo in a little bit better lighting. I hope you
like, Carrie. (By the way, I think he's VERY photogenic!)
[attachment=31452:massimo.jpg]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Here's Massimo in a little bit better lighting. I hope you
> like, Carrie.
> [attachment=31452:massimo.jpg][/B]


oh, that's much better, thank you! :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: He is so cute!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Massimo is just so handsome :wub: and I think very photogenic. Would love to see more pics of him.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mass looks just darling. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> CARRIE! "non-photogenic" how dare you say that about our Massimo! He is DARLINGLY handsome and he will always be to me! I Love, love, LOVE HIM!
> 
> Thank you for sharing Massimo with us.
> 
> ...


I'm with Melanie.......Mass is so 'the Man', I love that little guy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I think Mass is adorable, his face is precious!! I love his haircut also- you do a great job.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Carrie, I think he is darling. I love his haircut, and his sweet precious face. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! Mass is adorable. I just love his haircut. Hope hates her topknot so badly - I wonder how she would look in a similar haircut........


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> 
> not very good light...but he LOOKED at the camera with out scowling, sulking, shrugging, looks of disgust, sticking his tongue out, yawning or squinting his eyes!
> 
> ...


Beautiful pics! I wish I could get such good pics of Midis! 

Cyndi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Massimo is positively the epitome of cuteness!!!! :wub: :wub: He just seems to have the sweetest disposition!!!! Mass might not love the camera, but the camera loves him!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Massimo is an absolute angel.... :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awwww...Mass...my sexy man! He is so darn cute! Give him a big hug from me!

His new 'do is fabulous. You did a great job Carrie!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I love that boy. He is GORGEOUS.

My all time favourite photo is the one with his ears fluffed right out, it was on their myspace page...so cute.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He is a stunner!!! What a doll he is!! :wub: You should get those pics printed out and framed together. They are keepers, for sure. [attachment=31466:yes.gif]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Carrie, you tard..he is awesome. :wub: Massimo? See that table leg? time for a little payback for mommie saying you're not photogentic :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Carrie, I love Mass....he has such a precious sweet look about him. He is Archie's mentor, and he sure looks photogenic to me!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

AH, He is so Handsome!! I love his little turtle neck sweater!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Awww, what a sweetie!! :wub: He looks sooooo Handsome!!! :wub: :wub: I've always loved his haircut~ You do a GREAT job with it, Carrie! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awww, Massimo is so cute. :wub: :wub: I love seeing his pictures.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Massimo...you aren't going to get any relief from the camera after this cuz we all want MORE MASSIMO!! He is a doll and your babies always look so good. I used to scissor Zoe until I got Jett, and well...it is so much quicker to use a clipper now. But I do scissor their faces. But after seeing Massimo, maybe I need to go back to scissoring.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

He was just saving that special look for the right moment! I love the
pictures :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks everyone!!! oh, and don't get me wrong... i didn't mean he wasn't photogenic because he was hideous or something...lol. he just absolutely HATES the camera and usually contorts into some unflattering pose...lol..

it was much easier to get pics of him alone, as then i could take 40 pics or so and get a couple “keepers”. but having TWO dogs and getting a picture of them both with the perfect pose i find increasingly difficult!! LOL!



> Poor Massimo...you aren't going to get any relief from the camera after this cuz we all want MORE MASSIMO!! He is a doll and your babies always look so good. I used to scissor Zoe until I got Jett, and well...it is so much quicker to use a clipper now. But I do scissor their faces. But after seeing Massimo, maybe I need to go back to scissoring.[/B]


yep. i know what you mean. so my two RARELY get groomed on the same day...rarely even on the same WEEK! LOL! it just takes sooooo long. but they're good about it, so i'm pleased. they do, however, get bathed at the same time on occasion. 

again, thank you all for the comments on my baby boy. i get to admire him all day each day, but i know i don't post pictures of him as much as i'd like. mini's more "camera friendly" so i end up with oodles of pics of her....


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> yep. i know what you mean. so my two RARELY get groomed on the same day...rarely even on the same WEEK! LOL! it just takes sooooo long. but they're good about it, so i'm pleased. they do, however, get bathed at the same time on occasion.
> 
> again, thank you all for the comments on my baby boy. i get to admire him all day each day, but i know i don't post pictures of him as much as i'd like. mini's more "camera friendly" so i end up with oodles of pics of her.... [/B]


That sounds like a challenging task (bathing at the same time). I wish I could learn how to do that. I had to come back and look at Mr. Massimo again, he is just so darn cute!! Does he not like a top knot? Maya hates it, which is why she is short, but I am tempted to grow hers out now, although I love his cut. You really do a great job.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Those are great pictures of a very, very cute guy. :wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww, I think he is very photogenic :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There's that handsome boy! I just love Mass! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you everyone! he's my little darling. :wub: 



> That sounds like a challenging task (bathing at the same time). I wish I could learn how to do that. I had to come back and look at Mr. Massimo again, he is just so darn cute!! Does he not like a top knot? Maya hates it, which is why she is short, but I am tempted to grow hers out now, although I love his cut. You really do a great job.[/B]


well, they aren't bathed at the exact same time...lol. i do one, then the other... i can't even imagine having them both in the same vicinity while bathing! LOL!! 
but still, two dogs bathed the same day is more than enough excitement for me! LOL!

massimo used to have a topknot, he really didn't mind it. i just found this cut i really liked, he liked being short - we never looked back!  i just think he looks really cute in a short 'do. 

mini looks good with her topknot, so i don't think i could ever get rid of hers.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a cute little boy Mass is!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Carrie, you tard..he is awesome. :wub: Massimo? See that table leg? time for a little payback for mommie saying you're not photogentic :biggrin:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

He's so cute! I just think both of your babies are so adorable. I've admired their cuts for quite some time and now I can't believe you do that with scissors. It looks like I've got alot of practicing to do...and this is where Bella runs and hides.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, he is such a cutie!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh be still my heart!!!! ..he is so adorable!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He looks like perfection to me. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

He looks too cute to me :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> 
> not very good light...but he LOOKED at the camera with out scowling, sulking, shrugging, looks of disgust, sticking his tongue out, yawning or squinting his eyes!
> 
> ...


No kidding! Midis is like that, too! I can't hardly get a decent pic of him, although (I'm sure , just like yours) he looks like a darling otherwise. Thanks for sharing! If I ever get a decent pic of Midis I will share, too!! 

Cyndi


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

aww how handsome is HE in that manly sweater?!?!?! :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well -- it's already been said over and over - but here goes again - when I saw the subject of this post I had to immediately say - NO WAY!!!! Not MY Massimo! Funny how many people think of him that way ... "MY Massimo."  

The photos are amazing, Carrie -- thank you for these treats.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Eeek-I missed this thread. OMG-Moss looks so darn cute in those pics :wub: :wub: I just want to squeeze him!! :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hes so handsome carrie... :wub: :wub:


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> 
> not very good light...but he LOOKED at the camera with out scowling, sulking, shrugging, looks of disgust, sticking his tongue out, yawning or squinting his eyes!
> 
> ...


ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww, he's adorable. :wub: I've always loved your sweet Massimo. He's very photogenic & I love all his pics. Hannah doesn't like the camera either,so I know what you mean though.


----------



## starbright (Nov 19, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> 
> not very good light...but he LOOKED at the camera with out scowling, sulking, shrugging, looks of disgust, sticking his tongue out, yawning or squinting his eyes!
> 
> ...



OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! How precious he looks! What a little sweetheart - and WHAT a good job you have done of trimming his face. Are you a hairdresser to be able to do such a good job?


----------



## starbright (Nov 19, 2007)

> Oh Carrie, you know how much I LOVE him!! :wub: I'm a huge fan. You mentioned you gave him a haircut today...you have to tell me your secrets. Or at least tell me if you use clippers what # comb you use. I used a 1/4in on Ollie today--it's pretty short. But he was looking scragly and now that his ears are fliing in and he has a nice, poofy tail he doesn't look too nakie. Mass is my man... :wub:[/B]



He is SOOOOooooooo darling! Don't you just love the Maltese!

You say 1/4 - do you mean clipper size? Is it easy to use a clippers on a dog? I've never done it but with two that go to the groomers every six weeks, perhaps it's time I learned to do it.


----------



## starbright (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=492040
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a sweet, sweet bed! Wherever did you get the bed with the pink hearts on it? It's gorgeous!


----------



## starbright (Nov 19, 2007)

> Massimo is just so handsome :wub: and I think very photogenic. Would love to see more pics of him.[/B]



My little Corey looks just like Annie! Almost identical! I do wish I could keep his fur looking just like this! I'm assuming this is what's called "the puppy look".


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! How precious he looks! What a little sweetheart - and WHAT a good job you have done of trimming his face. Are you a hairdresser to be able to do such a good job?[/B]


thank you!  and no...i'm not a hair dresser or anywhere near that talented. lol. it took me quite a while to understand and get a feel for massimo's hair and what would look good on him.... after while it became easier to cut him.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> :biggrin:
> 
> not very good light...but he LOOKED at the camera with out scowling, sulking, shrugging, looks of disgust, sticking his tongue out, yawning or squinting his eyes!
> 
> ...


Wow! Carrie, you do a great job of grooming him. Those are adorable pictures. :wub:


----------

